# we had but one enemy



## ciao amore

we had but one enemy.

buradaki but'ı nasıl çevirebiliriz, tamam olumsuzluk katıyor ama.


----------



## shafaq

ciao amore said:


> we had but one enemy.
> 
> buradaki but'ı nasıl çevirebiliriz, tamam olumsuzluk katıyor ama.


Ben "but"ı değil de tüm cümleyi çevirmaye çalışayım. Belki tuttururum..
"Bir tek düşmanımız bile olmadı/yoktu."


----------



## ciao amore

Olabilir, bir metinde görmüştüm, altta çevirisiyle,

şöyle diyordu,

death is but crossing the world. ölüm dünyayı geçmekten başka bir şey değildir.

burdaki kullanım gibi bir şey olabilir belki.


----------



## macrotis

Burada *merely, just, only* anlamında olsa gerek: *bir tek düşmanımız vardı.*

_Death is but crossing the world_: Ölüm sadece dünyanın bir tarafından diğer tarafına geçmektir. Çevireni takdir ettim bu arada, *but* kelimesinin cümleye kattığı vurguyu çok iyi yorumlamış.

Aynı vurguyu söz konusu cümleye katmak istersek, ... hmmm, epey zorlanırız.


----------



## ciao amore

macrotis said:


> Burada *merely, just, only* anlamında olsa gerek: *bir tek düşmanımız vardı.*
> 
> _Death is but crossing the world_: Ölüm sadece dünyanın bir tarafından diğer tarafına geçmektir. Çevireni takdir ettim bu arada, *but* kelimesinin cümleye kattığı vurguyu çok iyi yorumlamış.
> 
> Aynı vurguyu söz konusu cümleye katmak istersek, ... hmmm, epey zorlanırız.


 

Evet, teşekkür ederim, İngilizce forumunda da sordum, onlar da verify ettiler. Çeviren de, Harry Potter'ın 7. kitabının giriş metninden, Sevin Okyay'dan.


----------



## NobodyIsPerfect

Yalnız eğer yanlışım yoksa "Death is _nothing_ but crossing the world" olmalı İngilizce cümle.
Bu arada but burada: "We had but one enemy" => "Bir düşmanımız bile yoktu" gibi bir çevirisi olurken, "I don't need nothing but you" gibi bir cümlede de "Senden başkasına ihtiyacım yok" gibi bir anlam çıkarıyor."But"ın genel görevi bir nedene bağlı olarak olumsuzluk katmasıdır.Bu tür "but"ın kullanıldığı cümlelerde, cümleyi parça parça çevirme şansınız bu yüzden zordur.Bir bütün olarak düşünüp çevirmelisiniz.


----------



## Rallino

I don't need nothing diyemezsin. Nothing olumlu bir fiil ister.

We had but one enemy = We had only one enemy. 

"Bir düşmanımız bile yoktu" anlamını nasıl çıkardığını anlamadım :S

Death is but crossing the world
Death is nothing but crossing the world

Her ikisi de doğru bence.


----------



## capricorn00

Rallino said:


> We had but one enemy = We had only one enemy.
> 
> "Bir düşmanımız bile yoktu" anlamını nasıl çıkardığını anlamadım :S
> 
> Death is but crossing the world
> Death is nothing but crossing the world
> 
> Her ikisi de doğru bence.


Evet; ben de katılıyorum... ortada "yalnızca tek bir düşman var". 
Ve, 
"death is but crossing the world. ölüm dünyayı geçmekten başka bir şey değildir." Ölüm yalnızca dünya değiştirmektir... de olabilir pekala. Yani cümle olumlu, "but" olumsuz anlam içeriyor ama fiil olumlu biçimde.


----------

